# Anyone ever try figgy pudding??



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok, my husband SERIOUSLY didn't know what I was talking about when I started singing "so bring us some figgy pudding"
He thought I was crazy, but, then, I couldn't answer him about what it was. Found this recipe.
We Want Some Figgy Pudding Recipe | Recipezaar


----------



## babetoo (Nov 15, 2008)

i have never had it. sounds good though. i bet it is an england thing.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 15, 2008)

A traditional figgy pudding is steamed and is a cake. 
See. What is Figgy Pudding?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you PS.
Have you ever tried it?


----------



## jabbur (Nov 15, 2008)

We had it one Christmas at church. Our choir did a traditional madrigal dinner with costumes and carols etc.  We served a traditional British medieval feast with it.  It was good!  Kind of like a cross between bread pudding and carrot cake.


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 15, 2008)

jabbur said:


> We had it one Christmas at church. Our choir did a traditional madrigal dinner with costumes and carols etc. We served a traditional British medieval feast with it. It was good! Kind of like a cross between bread pudding and carrot cake.


 
Actually yes. My friend loves to make a traditional English Christmas and he served the one he made with a choice of creme anglaise and brandy sauce. I believe Sur La Table carries the steamed pudding molds. They have covers.

Plum Pudding is also traditional in England for Christmas and so are Sugar Plums.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 15, 2008)

hmmm! never heard of it


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is another link with explanation and recipe with pictures for figgy pudding:
Now, You Can Bring Us Some Figgy Pudding : NPR


----------



## miniman (Nov 16, 2008)

Now I had not realised that figgy pudding was another name for Christmas pudding. I have eaten lots of Christmas oudding through my years, and like fruit cake they can vary widely. It is usually dense so you don't want a big portion and, well made, it can be really good.
Stacy, yours is slightly different as it is baked rather than steamed - and I don't understand the last part about soaking the pudding.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 16, 2008)

miniman said:


> Now I had not realised that figgy pudding was another name for Christmas pudding. I have eaten lots of Christmas oudding through my years, and like fruit cake they can vary widely. It is usually dense so you don't want a big portion and, well made, it can be really good.
> Stacy, yours is slightly different as it is baked rather than steamed - and I don't understand the last part about soaking the pudding.




My understanding is that the brandy, in the cheesecloth, is allowed a more even distribution by wrapping the soaked cheesecloth around it and letting it sit. Don't know for sure, sure sounded good in the brain


----------



## PieSusan (Nov 16, 2008)

Well Christmas pudding, plum pudding and figgy pudding are all steamed cakes but they can vary by ingredients.

Also Sugar Plums are a candy that don't necessarily have plums in them but they can.

Yes, cheesecloth helps to more evenly distribute the liqueur and it also helps protect and preserve the cake. In England, cakes are called puddings. I think that is why we get confused and expect and American pudding and wind up with a cake.


----------

